# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Νέο μπάτζι με πρόβλημα;

## ndlns

Μετά από επίσκεψη σήμερα σε μεγάλο pet shop στου Ρέντη, πήραμε με την επιμονή του γιου μου (αν δεν έπαιρνε, δεν έφευγε) ένα μπάτζι. Δεν γνωρίζω καν το φύλο του, αλλά αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει και με ανησυχεί από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή είναι ή υγεία του. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχει γνωρίσει ακόμα το νέο του περιβάλλον, αλλά κάθεται νωχελικό και σε συνδυασμό με τις κουτσουλιές και την περιοχή της αμάρας με έχει βάλει σε υποψίες. Έχοντας διαβάσει και αρκετά εδώ μέσα για πετ σοπ... Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει... Δείτε και φωτογραφίες.

----------


## xrisam

Εχει κάποιο πρήξιμο?

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, πρήξιμο δεν είδα. Αν εννοείς κοιλιά δεν κοίταξα. Απλά σαν να έχει διάρροια μου φαίνεται και κινείται ελάχιστα! Επίσης, λείπουν κανα δύο φτερά στην κορυφή του κεφαλιού, αλλά υποθέτω ότι αυτό έγινε στο κλουβί με τα άλλα πουλιά, κάποιο το τσίμπησε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Νίκο! Να σας ζήσει και να χαίρεστε τον νέο σας φίλο. 
Είναι πολύ μικρό ηλικιακά Budgie και αυτό φαίνεται από τις ρίγες στο κεφάλι του οι οποίες φτάνουν μπροστά από τα μάτια του, το χρώμα του ράμφους έχει ακόμη το μαύρο χρώμα μέσα του, αρκετά βέβαια αμυδρά και τα μάτια του είναι μαύρα τελείως. Υπολογίζω ότι είναι γύρω στην ηλικία των 7 με 8 μηνών. Αρχικά, το κλουβάκι του είναι παλατάκι, αλλά θέλει μερικές αλλαγές. Ποιες είναι αυτές οι αλλαγές; Σίγουρα οι πατήθρες οι οποίες πρέπει να είναι ξύλινες, φτιαγμένες από ασφαλή ξύλο. Εδώ θα δεις τον τρόπο ώστε να γίνουν όσο πιο κοντά στις επαγγελματικές, αν όχι καλύτερες. Επίσης, λείπουν τα παιχνίδια, τα οποία μπορείς να προμηθευτείς από τα pet shops ή να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου. Θα βρεις πολλές ιδέες στο φόρουμ, στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. Δεν βλέπω επίσης να υπάρχει κόκκαλο σουπιάς (σουπιοκόκκαλο) μέσα στο κλουβί και πρέπει να υπάρχει. 

Τώρα στην υγεία του. Δεν φαίνεται και στα καλύτερα του. Το φτέρωμά του είναι ανορθωμένο και ταλαιπωρημένο. Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι νερουλές και δεν έχουν το χρώμα και το σχήμα που πρέπει, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται όπως και το προηγούμενο στην αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος. Αφήστε το να ηρεμήσει για λίγες μέρες χωρίς να το πολύ ενοχλείτε, μόνο για τα βασικά. Τρώει; Να του βάζετε καθημερινά λαχανικά και χορταρικά από τα επιτρεπόμενα. 

Χρήσιμο άρθρο: Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας

_Πάτησε πάνω στα μπλε γράμματα για να διαβάσεις περισσότερα._

----------


## ndlns

Καταρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ. Αυτό θέλω κι εγώ, να μου ζήσει... Τα ξέρω αυτά που λες, στα καναρίνια μου έχω φτιάξει ήδη ξύλινες πατήθρες και το ίδιο θα κάνω και σε αυτό. Αρκεί να είναι καλά. Επίσης, επειδή έχω μία ώρα που γύρισα σπίτι από εκεί που το πήρα, δεν έχω ετοιμάσει πλήρως το κλουβί του (παιχνίδια, σουπιοκοκαλο). Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι άδικα ανησυχώ; Δεν έχει διάρροια; Δεν θέλω να χάσω πολύτιμο χρόνο, γι αυτό έφτιαξα αμέσως θέμα...

----------


## jk21

Διαρροια δεν υπαρχει ,ειναι σχηματισμενη η κουτσουλια . Υδαρη ειναι αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα προβλημα , ομως ειναι κολλωδης γιατι αφηνει σημαδια στην αμαρα 
Ειναι νωχελικο με ανορθωμενο ελαφρως φτερωμα και αυτο ειναι που με ανησυχει 

Σιγουρα η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος επηρεαζει αλλα και μιγματος σπορων .Το παρακολουθεις και αν δεν αυξησει την κινητικοτητα του (ειδικα αν ακουει ηχους απο εσας στο σπιτι ή μουσικη  ) τοτε να εχεις ετοιμη την tabernil gentamicina που θυμαμαι οτι εχεις (αρκει η σταγονα αδιαλυτη ) αλλα θα ελεγα αρχικα να την αποφυγεις μηπως ζωηρεψει

----------


## ndlns

Εντάξει Δημήτρη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Έχω gentamicina, αν χρειαστεί...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ μικρότερο είναι. 2 με 3 εγώ το υπολογίζω έχοντας πρόσφατη εμπειρία από τα δικά μου. Να το χαίρεσαι. Ελπίζω να ναι καλά.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ. Ο μικρός που είχε χωθεί μέσα στα κλουβιά με την κυρία που το έπιασε μου είπε ότι ή κυρία του είπε ότι είναι δύο μηνών. Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να φάει μόνο του και να σπάσει σπόρους ή πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ουπς, μπερδεύτηκα συγγνώμη. Όντως, οι ρίγες είναι αρκετά μπροστά και ακόμη φαίνεται το μαύρο, ενώ σε αυτή την ηλικία που ανέφερα δεν υπάρχει το μαύρο αυτό. Μπορεί να φάει μόνο του, μην αγχώνεσαι. Πίστεψέ με δεν θα είχε επιβιώσει τόσο καιρό να δεν ήξερε. Οι εκτροφείς συνήθως δίνουν τα μικρά και κρατάνε τα ζευγάρια για την επόμενη αναπαραγωγή. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση Μαργαρίτα.  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Επανέρχομαι, γιατί πλέον είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Το πουλί κοιμάται συνέχεια, καθόλου ενεργητικό, δεν το έχω δει από χθες να τρώει. Οι κουτσουλιές του χειροτέρεψαν, είναι νερουλές και πράσινες. Ξεκίνησα με σταγόνα gentamicina, και όταν το επιασα κατάλαβα ότι είναι πολύ αδύνατο, αν και νεαρό, έχει έντονη καρίνα.

----------


## jk21

Νικο μαλλον μικροβιο ειναι , γιατι σε κοκκιδια τα πουλια πριν ερθουν στην πληρως νωχελικη κατασταση , εχουν για καποιες μερες εντονη διαθεση για φαγητο . Δεν ξερω αν θες να συνδιασεις και esb3 στο νερο αν εχεις ... αλλα μαλλον η αντιβιωση ειναι επαρκης .Μια σταγονα την ημερα αρκει  αδιαλυτη .Να του δινεις almora στο στομα και αν δεν τρωει καθολου , δινε και κροκο αυγου διαλυμενο σε χλιαρο νερο (με συρριγκα )

----------


## ndlns

Μάλλον για τάισμα το βλέπω γιατί είναι συνεχώς στον πάτο και ούτε τρώει, ούτε πινει. Esb3 δεν έχω. Το baycox έχω. Κάνει ή είναι άσχετο;

----------


## jk21

κανει 0.25 ml στην 100αρα , αν και μαλλον για μικροβιο το κοβω

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, τα νέα δεν είναι τόσο καλά για το πουλάκι. Συνεχώς χειροτερεύει! Από την Κυριακή του δίνω σταγόνα gentamicina στο στόμα και από τη Δευτέρα baycox στο νερό μαζί με ηλεκτρολύτες. Φάνηκε σαν να καλυτερεύει μετά από δύο μέρες αλλά τώρα είναι πολύ χειρότερα. Ανησυχώ. Κοιμάται συνέχεια στον πάτο του κλουβιού και δεν κινείται. Μήπως τον πειράζει και ο συνδυασμός των δύο φαρμάκων; Τι να κάνω;

----------


## jk21

πριν οδηγηθει στο να μην τρωει και να ειναι ετσι , ειχε δειξει πανω απο το κανονικο διαθεση για φαγητο; 

Οταν δεν ειναι κοκκιδια και μικροβιο (λιγο δυσκολο να χειροτερευε αν ειχε κατι τετοιο και απλα ισως να μην ειχε σοβαρη βελτιωση )

οι υπολοιπες πιθανες περιπτωσεις ειναι 


Τριχομοναδα 
Μυκητας αν περιμενα αλλη εικονα τουλαχιστον αρχικα
Σκουληκια  (αν πριν ερθει σε σενα ηταν σε συνθηκες περιεργες με πιασμενα κλπ ) αλλα θα ειχες αυξημενη διαθεση για τροφη οπως και σε κοκκιδια 



Να το φερεις στα γενεθλια του φορουμ ,  αν αντεξει μεχρι αυριο

Κανε ενα ελεγχο εσωτερικα στο στομα να δεις αν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινο και βγαλε μια φωτο τις κουτσουλιες 

Τι φαρμακα εχεις διαθεσιμα εκτος απ αυτα τα δυο;

----------


## ndlns

Teniazine ,tafarm έχω. Τώρα που τον παρατηρώ όλο το μεσημέρι, σηκώνεται, πάει να φάει και μετά ξανά κοιμάται δίπλα από το πιατάκι με τους σπόρους που του έχω βάλει... Αύριο ευχαρίστως να τον φέρω. Να και φωτορεπορτάζ από το φαγητό, μέχρι και εκεί φουσκωμένος τρώει...

----------


## jk21

Δωστου στην ποτιστρα οσο λεει σημερα και αυριο . Αν δεν πινει νερο , διελυσε 1 σταγονα απο το φαρμακο σε 3 σταγονες νερο και δωστου μια σταγονα απο το διαλλυμα στο στομα τωρα και αλλες δυο πρωι και απογευμα αυριο

----------


## ndlns

Το baycox να το βγάλω; Δεν τον έχω δει να ανεβαίνει για νερό... Πως θα αναμείξω τρεις ... σταγόνες; Ξέρεις πόσο είναι περίπου μία σταγόνα σε ml;

----------


## jk21

0.06 ml η σταγονα 


ναι το διακοπτεις για δυο μερες και μετα θα δωσεις το πιθανοτερο επαναληπτικο 

το gentamicina το συνεχιζεις

----------


## ndlns

Μετά από αρκετές μέρες θεραπείας με ότι σκεύασμα είχα, ή κατάσταση εξακολουθεί να είναι άσχημη. Το πουλάκι συνεχώς κοιμάται. Το παρήγορο είναι ότι ξυπνάει να φάει και να πιει νερό και ... αντέχει ακόμα... Μέχρι τώρα έχω δώσει: 7 μέρες gentamicina, τις 5 τελευταίες μαζί με baycox. Μετά έδωσα teniazine δύο μέρες και τις τελευταίες 8 μέρες έδινα doxiciclina. Αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. Τώρα τι κάνουμε; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με ακάρεα τραχείας ή τριχομονάδα; Το λέω γιατί με το ζόρι βγάζει φωνή και μερικές φορές ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα σαν να χαζουμουριέται...

----------


## jk21

post 16 η γνωμη μου 




> ......
> οι υπολοιπες πιθανες περιπτωσεις ειναι 
> 
> 
> Τριχομοναδα 
> Μυκητας αν περιμενα αλλη εικονα τουλαχιστον αρχικα
> Σκουληκια  ( εδωσες και για σκουληκια )

----------


## ndlns

Και τι να του δώσω Δημήτρη;

----------


## jk21

fungustatine στο νερο και flagyl στο στομα , γιατι δεν μας παιρνει να τα δοκιμασουμε ενα ενα  .Κοιτα για σιροπι αν υπαρχει σε πρωτη φαση (flagyl ) .Αν οχι κοιτα στο γνωστο μαγαζι με φαρμακα στα μερη σου , για chevicol που ειναι διμετροδαζολη και οχι μετρονιδαζολη , γιατι οι καψουλες flagyl ειναι ενα σωρο και η καθε μια εχει υψηλη πυκνοτητα .Αχρηστες θα σου πανε οι περισσοτερες .Aν σε φερνει ο δρομος σου απο τα μερη μου , νομιζω εχω καποιες στη συλλογη μου (πεσκεσι χαχαχα  περισσευμα .... απο περιπτωση που ειχε περασει απ τα χερια μου ... )

----------


## Cristina

Νικό, εύχομαι να περάσει γρήγορα ότι και να έχει! Είναι τόσο στεναχωρο όταν προσπαθείς τόσο και δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα....
Κάτι θα βρεθεί να θεραπευθεί!
Περαστικά!!!!!!

----------


## Labirikos

Κρίμα Νίκο.Ειδικά που είναι και νέο πτηνό για εσάς και εσείς για αυτό.Ελπίζω να ανακάμψει αν και φαίνεται βαστάει τόσες μέρες το καημένο.Πάντως πολλά φάρμακα μου φαίνεται ότι έχει πάρει.Δυο αντιβιώσεις και δεν φάνηκε ανάκαμψη.Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά φαίνεται δύσκολη περίπτωση.Το έχεις κάπου ζεστά τουλάχιστον?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μήπως να το πήγαινες πτηνιατρο; με τόσα που έχεις δώσει για φάρμακα νομίζω θα ήταν η τελευταία λύση και πιο οικονομική. Στο πετ σοπ πήγες να τους πεις τι συνέβη; όχι ότι θα σκοτιστουν βέβαια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Το έχω μέσα στο σπίτι και είναι ζεστά. Στο πετ πήγα και μου έδωσαν τη δεύτερη αντιβίωση. Στεναχωριέμαι γιατί ο μικρούλης το παλεύει... Τι να πω...

----------


## Andromeda

> fungustatine στο νερο και flagyl στο στομα , γιατι δεν μας παιρνει να τα δοκιμασουμε ενα ενα  .Κοιτα για σιροπι αν υπαρχει σε πρωτη φαση (flagyl ) .Αν οχι κοιτα στο γνωστο μαγαζι με φαρμακα στα μερη σου , για chevicol που ειναι διμετροδαζολη και οχι μετρονιδαζολη , γιατι οι καψουλες flagyl ειναι ενα σωρο και η καθε μια εχει υψηλη πυκνοτητα .Αχρηστες θα σου πανε οι περισσοτερες .Aν σε φερνει ο δρομος σου απο τα μερη μου , νομιζω εχω καποιες στη συλλογη μου (πεσκεσι χαχαχα  περισσευμα .... απο περιπτωση που ειχε περασει απ τα χερια μου ... )


Δημητρη, εχω ενα σωρο σιροπι flagyl κι εγω και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει μεχρι το Σαββατο, γιατι το ανοιξα Πεμπτη βραδυ και εχει ζωη 8 μερες μονο απο τη στιγμη που θα ανοιξει, μπορω να σας δωσω κι εγω ...

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ Σοφία. Θα δω αν μπορώ να έρθω προς Περιστέρι αυριο... Αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να το καθυστερήσω περισσότερο...

----------


## vasilis.a

αν και αργησα που ειδα το θεμα..εισαι σιγουρος οτι το πουλακι ξερει να σπαει σπορους??εχεις δει τσοφλια?το σιγουρο ειναι οτι στο δωσανε πολυ μωρο και αν δεν μεινουν τουλαχιστος 2 μηνες τα μπατζι ξερουν να σπανε μονο το κεχρι.

----------


## ndlns

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτα. Νομίζω ότι τα σπάει, αλλιώς δεν θα ζούσε 15 μέρες... Του έχω βάλει και αυγό, αλλά δεν το άγγιξε καθόλου. Αν πεινούσε, πιστεύω θα το έτρωγε... Πάντως από την πρώτη μέρα φάνηκε ότι δεν είναι καλά...

----------


## vasilis.a

εχεις τροφη για καναρινια?αν οχι δοκιμασε το συντομοτερο να του βαλεις τετοια τροφη.ειναι απιθανο να μην φαει κεχρι.φοβαμαι οτι ολη η κατασταση ειναι στρες αποχωρισμου και υποσιτισμος.τοσο καιρο καταπονει πολυ ομως το πουλακι.μπορει να τρεφεται ελαχιστα,μπορει να κανει και μια ωρα για να σπασει τα..στρογγυλα σπορακια και ολη τη μερα να εχει φαει ελαχιστα.

----------


## jk21

αν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο και τις ψιλοτριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ισως τρωει

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχω κεχρι από τον Ιούλιο που έδινα στα δικά μου μικρά. Αθήνα είμαι Κέντρο. Αν σε βολεύει να σου δώσω. Τριμμένο βάλε το αυγό με σπόρια μαζί

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Κεχρί έχω, άλλωστε έχω και καναρίνια. Θα του βάλω από αύριο το πρωί. Μακάρι να είναι αυτό. Το λυπάμαι το καημένο. Σ' ευχαριστώ Μαργαρίτα για την προσφορά σου!

----------


## vasilis.a

αν και δεν το προτεινω συχνα..αν και το θεωρω βαρβαρο,σου προτεινω να του βαλεις τωρα κιολας και να το ξυπνησεις,αφηνοντας μια ωρα αναμμενο το φως να φαει,η εστω να το δεις αν φαει η οχι.στο νερο βαλε ηλεκτρολυτες.

----------


## ndlns

Οκ, του βάζω και τώρα.

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, πήρα τα φάρμακα και περιμένω δοσολογία.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

για τριχομοναδα πηρες flagyl σιροπι ή chevicol ; αν το δευτερο , ενα φακελλακι ή περισσοτερα;


ειδες να τρωει το κεχρι που του βαλες;

----------


## ndlns

Βρήκα flagyl χάπια. Για το κεχρί δεν είδα γιατί είχα ένα ατύχημα με το αυτοκίνητο και έλειπα όλη μέρα... Πάντως είναι συνέχεια φουσκωμένο. Και οι κουτσουλιές του είναι κολλώδης...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis.a

ελπιζω  να μην ηταν τιποτα σοβαρο φιλε μου.για το κεχρι κοιτα να δεις αν εχει φλουδια.

----------


## ndlns

Ευτυχώς μόνο υλικές ζημιές... Και να έφαγε, ή συνολική του εικόνα δείχνει άρρωστου πουλιού. Τον βλέπω να τρώει κάθε μέρα, αλλά καμία βελτίωση. Τώρα που τον είδα πάντως δεν ήταν στο κεχρί που έχω σε πιατάκι και σε ολόκληρο κλαδί, αλλά στην ταΐστρα με την παπαγαλίνη...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis.a

τουλαχιστον τρωει..ελπιζω να γινει συντομα καλα

----------


## ndlns

Σήμερα που τον έπιασα για να του δώσω τα φάρμακά του τον είδα πολύ αδυνατισμένο και με κακή εικόνα στην αμάρα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει φουλ διαρροια .... ο λογος δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι ... ελπιζω να πιασουν τα φαρμακα . Αν το εβλεπα τωρα πρωτη φορα θα ελεγα μικροβιο αλλα εχει παρει αντιβιωσεις και δεν ...

----------


## ndlns

Τι να πω Δημήτρη... Με έχει τρελάνει... Του ξεκίνησα τα φάρμακα και βλέπουμε.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν στην τριτη μερα δεν θα δουμε καποια μικρη αλλαγη προς βελτιωση (κουτσουλιες ή διαθεση ) ή δουμε νωριτερα επιδεινωση , θα προτεινα να ρισκαρουμε με αντιβιωση σε πολυ ισχυρη δοση ,μην τυχον προκειται για ανθεκτικο μικροβιο .Και βιταμινες Β στο νερο . Θυμισε μου εκτος απο gentamicina τι εχει ηδη παρει απο αντιβιωσεις (δεν εννοω οτι εδωσες για σκουληκια ) ....

----------


## ndlns

Τα έγραψα πιο πάνω.  Tabernil doxiciclina και baycox, αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι αντιβιοτικό. Να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει το καημένο, είναι πολύ καρινιασμένο...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οκ με δοξυκυκλινη και γενταμυκινη ειναι θα λεγα σε ευρυ φασμα καλλυμενο απο αντιβιωση εκτος αν προκειται για πολυ πολυ ανθεκτικο μικροβιο .Το baycox ηταν για κοκκιδια

----------


## ndlns

Ή διάρροια δεν έχει να κάνει με κοκκίδια; Του έβαλα αυγοτροφή με κους κους και έπεσε με τα μούτρα... Μπας και πάρει τα πάνω του...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και απο κοκκιδια και απο μικροβιο και απο μυκητες (προχωρημενους ομως ) και απο τριχομοναδα μπορει να εχεις διαρροια

----------


## lagoudakis

μακαρι να αντεξει το πουλακι,το παλευει παντως ισως λογω του νεαρου της ηλικιας του....τραγικες οι συνθηκες στα περισσοτερα pet shop,δεν τους νοιαζει τιποτα

----------


## ndlns

Αυτό ξαναπές το... Όταν πήγα να τους δείξω την κατάστασή του, ήταν πρόθυμοι να μου δώσουν άλλο πουλάκι βέβαια, αλλά μου λένε "αφησέ το εδώ αυτό". Απάντησα ότι προτιμώ να το παλέψω μήπως σωθεί το πλασματάκι... Τέλος πάντων. Δεν βλέπω βελτίωση και με τα νέα φάρμακα. Πλέον δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω... Αλλαξα χαρτί να βάλω και κουτσουλιές να δείτε. Από όλο το διάστημα που το έχω, είδα μία μικρή ανάκαμψη με την πρώτη μέρα που έδωσα doxiciclina. Μετά, παρότι συνέχισα τη θεραπεία, ξαναέπεσε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Συγγνώμη που στο ξαναλέω αλλά πρέπει να πας σε γιατρό. Θα στο κρατήσει και στο ιατρείο να το παρακολουθεί. Εσύ προσπάθησες όσο δεν παίρνει.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγγνώμη. Τη γνώμη σου μου είπες, που πιθανότατα είναι σωστή. Απλά, εγώ δεν τα πάω καλά με τους γιατρούς, και εννοώ για τον εαυτό μου... Πρέπει να πάει ή κατάσταση στο απροχώρητο για να πάω σε γιατρό. Τέλος πάντων. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου στείλει την κατάσταση. Αλλά είναι και σαββατοκύριακο και μέχρι τη Δευτέρα...  Ειλικρινά, περίμενα ότι κάποιο φάρμακο θα τον έπιανε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εσταλλει

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη?

----------


## ndlns

Καμία. Σταθερή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμβουλεύτηκες και κάποιον πτηνίατρο; Τι διάγνωση έκανε εκείνος/η;

----------


## Cristina

Νικό, πως πάει το παπαγαλακι;

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, έφυγε εδώ και μέρες. Κρίμα το καημένο, ήταν και μικρούλι. Λυπάμαι που δεν κατάφερα να το σώσω.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Κρίμα, Νικό! Εσύ έκανες ότι μπορούσες! Πολλές φορές ούτε οι πτηνιατροι μπορούνν να κάνουν πολλά! Αυτή ήταν η μοίρα του.
Ο μικρός  θα έχει στεναχωρηθει.....

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι πολύ

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μερικές φορές δεν είναι στο χέρι μας να τα βοηθήσουμε. Έκανες τα πάντα. Κρίμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα κριμα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

> Κρίμα, Νικό! Εσύ έκανες ότι μπορούσες! Πολλές φορές ούτε οι πτηνιατροι μπορούνν να κάνουν πολλά! Αυτή ήταν η μοίρα του.
> Ο μικρός  θα έχει στεναχωρηθει.....


Κι εγώ τον μικρό περίμενα να στεναχωρεθεί, όμως ή μικρή μου, μόνο τρεισήμισι ετών, άρχισε να κλαίει με λυγμούς όταν το είδε. Δεν μπορούσα να την ηρεμήσω... Πολύ με συγκίνησε ή αντίδρασή της!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Νίκο. Λυπάμαι πολύ. Ας ηρεμήσει η ψυχούλα του γιατί πέρασε πολλά και αυτό. 

Δυστυχώς τα παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν και αισθάνονται κυρίως πολύ περισσότερα από ό,τι εμείς. 

Για αυτό δεν προτείνεται να αγοράζουμε από μεγάλες αλυσίδες πετ σοπ και παζάρια ζωάκια... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι παίρνεις.

----------


## ndlns

Το ξέρω. Και εγώ δεν το θέλω. Απλά, έτυχε να πάμε και ο μικρός δεν έφευγε αν δεν έπαιρνε... Του εξηγούσα, να ρωτήσουμε πρώτα, να ψάξουμε, τίποτα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

